# My first compound kill!! 10/1/11



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

<-Wack-Em-N-Stack-Em -<-


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

This buck was 250 lbs about 220 field dressed. About 6.5 years old. And has 134 inches of bone. Happy to have a compound kill under my belt none the less making pope and young !! 


<-Wack-Em-N-Stack-Em -<-


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Nice deer! 

Somebody's soybean yield just went up about 20%!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great deer. Very nice way to start your compound hunting. Before I saw your second post I said it was at least 240-250. The mass of the antlers are amazing.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice buck, are you getting a mount done? Now you get to whack a few doe.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

very nice!!
ski


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice UN. That bladed brow tines is neat.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm doing a skull mount. Shoulder mounts are rediculous in price any more. So it would have to be a absolute giant to get that. 


<-Wack-Em-N-Stack-Em -<-


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

What a hog! Big body!
Great job!
That'll make a great mount!
Whack'd him!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow what is an absolute giant if that is not
great deer I am envious
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice buck.Like to see what his offspring looks like.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Very very Nice deer


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...Congrats!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

awesome buck, real nice first compound deer, I always do a europeon mount myself, instead of 400-500$ and waiting a year, u have almost no money in it and its on the wall in days, congrats on the great buck.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know what taxidermist you guys go to, but I've had 2 mounted and they cost me $275 (2010) and $328 (2005). I do agree that I would never pay for a mount if it cost more $350.


----------

